# Lie Nielson Honing guide



## putty

Nice write-up Ken, I have one, haven't used it yet!


----------



## don1960

Ken, I have had a similar experience as you with the MKII. I only have the standard roller though. Same thing with letting the blades go too long between sharpening. Tried the freehand route with mixed success also.

Bought and used a Woodriiver honing guide to try since they are so inexpensive. That works quite well and is so much faster to use then the MKII. Not to knock the MKII, used one for quite a while.

So, just yesterday I ordered the Lie-Nielsen one and can't wait for it to come. I bought the long jaw set to use on spokeshave blades.

The cost seems high for what it is, but Lei-Nielsen tools are for a lifetime so I think this should be the last sharpening accessory I ever buy.

Thanks for the well written review.


----------



## bobasaurus

Could you show what your angle setup jig looks like?


----------



## newwoodbutcher

Here it is Allen, just two angles so far


----------



## bobasaurus

Nice, Ken. That looks handy.


----------



## don1960

Got to get off my duff and make one of those. Beats grabbing a ruler all the time.


----------



## newwoodbutcher

Took about 15 minutes to make


----------



## CL810

Nice review Ken. I agree with you. I've had mine about a year know and it's worth every penny.


----------



## woodbuster

Over the years I have tried all of the popular honing guides, including the authentic Eclipse jig that was made in England, and the array of Lee Valley jigs. I have settled on the Lie-Nielsen, which takes the Eclipse design to a whole other level of utility and quality of build. The fact that it is completely water cleanable is just one great feature.

If I was to pick the single best feature, it would be the repeatability of setting the bevel angle desired.

This guide was designed for use with LN tools. It will handle straight, flat blades from other make of planes, but not all chisel brands will work in the LN guide. Lie-Nielsen is pretty clear about this in their catalog description, so those who complain about the guide not holding all brands of tools are fairly forewarned.


----------



## handmadewithashley

This is good to know. Learning how to sharpen chisels and plane blades have been on my todo list for a long time. I've considered getting the cheaper honing guides but I think I'll wait to get something that will last.


----------

